# an port lauschen



## grazy (25. Feb 2005)

hallo!

ich will ein kleines Tool schreiben was die daten an bestimmten standartports abfängt modifiziert und weitergibt!
hab aber das problem dass ich an die ports nicht rankomme!

Würde mich über eure HILFE freuen!

thx grazy


----------



## Illuvatar (25. Feb 2005)

Hm wenn du jetzt noch schreibst was du genau für ein Problem hast können wir dir helfen.
[schild=13 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Wir können alles... außer hellsehen [/schild]


----------



## grazy (25. Feb 2005)

ja sorry

also!
ich will einen socket erstellen der z.b. der port 21 alle daten umleitet in mein tool, dann dort bearbeitet werden!
aber wenn ich einen serversocket auf den port erstelle bricht er ab!


----------



## Illuvatar (25. Feb 2005)

Und was für ein Fehler gibt das? Sitzt da vielleicht schon wer?


----------



## stev.glasow (25. Feb 2005)

So weit ich weiß geht das nicht, unabhängig welche Sprache du nutzt.

Du könntest höchtens an port 123 lauschen die Daten verarbeiten und weiter über Port 456 verteilen


----------



## grazy (25. Feb 2005)

naja würd aber irgendwie die daten z.B. vor dem iexplorer abfangen und bearbeiten!
naja ma sachaun


----------



## stev.glasow (25. Feb 2005)

In dem fall schreibst du dir einen Proxyserver. Der Browser stellt dann die Anfragen an deinen Server dieser holt die Daten, ändert sie und liefert sie dem IE (oder sonst was).


----------



## grazy (25. Feb 2005)

das ist ne idee!!

und wie mach ich das!
da kenn ich mich noch nicht so aus mit!


----------



## stev.glasow (25. Feb 2005)

grazy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und wie mach ich das!
> da kenn ich mich noch nicht so aus mit!


Was erwartest du jetzt?  ???:L 
Hast du zufällig das Buch "java entpackt" ich glaub dort wurde da mal kurz darauf eingegangen - sonst google.
Nochwas, könnte vieleicht wichtig sein: Der ProxyServer muss expliziet in den Browsereinstelungen angegeben werden.


----------



## grazy (25. Feb 2005)

ok danke erstma werd es glei ma probieren

 :lol:


----------



## youssef (25. Feb 2005)

cook dir den Beitrag "unvollständige proxy" unter den Link 
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=13763&sid=1330b4b64561572f08a7ea8420e93a5d
vielleicht hilft dir das


----------

